# 8' WESTERN PRO PLOW



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

2008 8' Western Ultramount Pro Plow for sale.......$2250

Good condition with upgraded headlamps in 2011. Comes with all wiring necessary for hookup to a FORD pickup, handheld controller and shoes. Will need the pins for the receiver brackets. I might be able to get my hands on a push frame for $2500.

Will post pictures later, along with part numbers for included harnesses.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

New front pic. The other looked like the blade was rusted!


----------

